# I have exciting news!!!!!!!!!!!



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Some of you may know that One of Sara girls (WLBSH ) gypsy was due any day 

Well I have had a few messages off Sara this evening and gypsy is giving birth as we speak 

3 so far all going well , gypsy is popping them out at bullet speed 

I will update when I have more news


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad to know all is going well. :thumbsup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx rach.

Yes 3 kittens born so far and what a decent hour :thumbsup:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Fab news Rach ..... Thanks for the update , looking forward to seeing this litter 


And what is she like ..... Superwoman .... never ceases to amaze me 
xx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Thanx rach.
> 
> Yes 3 kittens born so far and what a decent hour :thumbsup:


Ooh there you are , did you have burning ears lovely x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She amazes me shirl .. Am just getting over Rosie's kittens lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Ooh there you are , did you have burning ears lovely x


lol they must have been.

Its gypsys 1st litter but she doing fab no help from me with cords..ooh number 4 on its way


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> She amazes me shirl .. Am just getting over Rosie's kittens lol


 awwwww


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cannot believe how quick she is .. Clever girl .. I have a soft spot for gypsy, looks like my Rosie but is mental like saff lovely combo if you ask me


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Seems to be full steam ahead  how many kitts do you think are coming ... Hope all continues to go well .....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Cannot believe how quick she is .. Clever girl .. I have a soft spot for gypsy, looks like my Rosie but is mental like saff lovely combo if you ask me


lol yeah shes like your rosie and yes nutty as squirrel sh!t 
number 4 out :thumbsup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Seems to be full steam ahead  how many kitts do you think are coming ... Hope all continues to go well .....


i think 4 will be it she wasnt huge,but if there are any more that will bee a bonus


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well you said four and I said ten O clock finish


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

im back,little en did something to lappy 

Think 4 is it she looks content anyhow the weights are 79g,106g,100g,97g.

So glad the birth was problem free that was a big relief.Pics to follow tomorrow.

She only started at 8pm so what a clever girl she is especially with all fireworks going off,she wasnt fazed.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulation Sara, look forward to seeing pics tomo, so pleased everything went well for her and you . Get some rest sweetie xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Congratulation Sara, look forward to seeing pics tomo, so pleased everything went well for her and you . Get some rest sweetie xx


thanx rach,wonder if i got any bi points in the mix..the waiting continues lol.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope so.. What sexes did she have


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Hope so.. What sexes did she have


didnt have a detailed look but my 1st thoughts were 3 boys and a girl.That may change tomorrow lol.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrivals :thumbup: Hope they're all doing well


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Congratulations on the new arrivals :thumbup: Hope they're all doing well


Thankyou lynn,just sat watching them,they look great suckling away well the 1st 2 that were born are.Glad i an go bed with nothing to worry about.:yesnod:


----------



## Prettiest Persian Puddy (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh what fabulous news! Looking forward to some pics tomorrow.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

was thinking about you'scongrats, i think your supermum abilities have rubbed off on her, positive ,natural no fuss
best wishes


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news:thumbsup: can't wait to see photos of these little ones and mommy of course


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations, glad all went well, and quickly


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats sweetie  xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Woot woot - many congrats!!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

piccys as promised


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

An another


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh mummy is beautiful, and they all looking like they gonna be just like her
she's so clever, best wishes for them all


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww babies ... Look at the smallest one bless .. Just text you need your address


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Awww babies ... Look at the smallest one bless .. Just text you need your address


ah phones upstairs ill pm you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Awww babies ... Look at the smallest one bless .. Just text you need your address


dont be fooled rach that small one is the milk hog  defo knows how to work them teats


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Must be a boy then lol ... Have they done well overnight ... Gypsy has changed so much since I saw her in June ... Not much tortie in her is there ... Gorge girl and looking very pleased with herself xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Must be a boy then lol ... Have they done well overnight ... Gypsy has changed so much since I saw her in June ... Not much tortie in her is there ... Gorge girl and looking very pleased with herself xx


No virtually no tortie the tabby must take over,they all gain all bar one,one wi blue band will keep an eye on it.

The little one gained loads lol.

Year gypsy is a big lass now i need better pics of her


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> No virtually no tortie the tabby must take over,they all gain all bar one,one wi blue band will keep an eye on it.
> 
> The little one gained loads lol.
> 
> Year gypsy is a big lass now i need better pics of her


Yes you will mrs and the bi colour too


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yes you will mrs and the bi colour too


Yeah think i might leave her till summer give her time to grow and get some nice summer pics on garden.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yeah think i might leave her till summer give her time to grow and get some nice summer pics on garden.


Yes talking of gardens ... Bloody saffy pants was running around the garden tonight ... Little **** zoomed under my feet and Dudley did the same ten mins later ... They must have been plotting together lol ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yes talking of gardens ... Bloody saffy pants was running around the garden tonight ... Little **** zoomed under my feet and Dudley did the same ten mins later ... They must have been plotting together lol ...


lolol god tass is a swine for doing that.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lolol god tass is a swine for doing that.


Gets it from her mother then lol ... Quickly grabbed with a growl ... No Pom Poms for her tonight bad en ... Lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Gets it from her mother then lol ... Quickly grabbed with a growl ... No Pom Poms for her tonight bad en ... Lol


lol not happy that you stopped her venture


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lol not happy that you stopped her venture


Gonna have to watch her when she is in call .. Bugger


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Gonna have to watch her when she is in call .. Bugger


oh yes..defo.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations Sara and Gypsy, looking forward to seeing updates and pics as they grow.  Hope they are all doing well. Wispa is due tomorrow too.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Congratulations Sara and Gypsy, looking forward to seeing updates and pics as they grow.  Hope they are all doing well. Wispa is due tomorrow too.


is she sharon..is she giving you any signs?


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Lovely babies  mum looks very contented and proud of herself


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> Lovely babies  mum looks very contented and proud of herself


thanx TF,shes been a fantastic mum as the days have gone on shes become even better. I think there is a cream point in there,a lilac tortie(looking at ita nose),a blue point and a lilac point,very early days though yet we will see.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i atually think its 4 girls now,looks like one is a lilac tortie going by nose leather its mottled,and all other kittens bits are same as hers.I think there is 1 lilac point,blue point,and a cream point or bi point.


----------

